# Sewer Hookup



## team1fla (Jun 18, 2010)

ECUA ran the new sewer lines in our neighborhood recently so I'm looking for someone who can take us off the septic tank system and hook us up to the new sewer system.

Any and all recommendations on who could perform this service would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## CatCrusher (Jan 18, 2009)

Pump line or gravity flow sewer?


----------



## rufus1138 (Oct 29, 2012)

just run some flex hose into the curb drain (chevy chase christmas vacation style)


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

I am retired now but if you are the homeowner you can pull the permit yourself and have a plumber do it on the side or do it yourself. Even if you only dig the ditch yourself you can save a bunch of money. There will be a final inspection after the installation so make sure it's done right. 

Where you connect to the house drain between the house and septic tank increase the size to 4" sewer pipe and use a fitting with a clean out. Run the piping with the lettering up so the inspector can see the correct pipe used. Slope the pipe at 1/4" per foot all the way to the county connection then you can drop the pipe down at that connection. Use a combination fitting with a clean out at every turn. Also inline depending on the length of run. Tell me, us, where you live and I'll see if I know anyone in that area.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

*I have the same need, Areo Vista Sub, behind Outcast Bait n Tackle. I want to hire the entire job.*


----------



## h2o4u (Dec 1, 2011)

Get in touch with Robert Gonzalez. He does great work and is a very knowledgeable plumber. He is available 24 hours a day.

Robert Gonzalez Plumbing
850-777-7390
[email protected]


----------



## team1fla (Jun 18, 2010)

Thanks for all the input everyone, very helpful.

A few details that may be of help:

1) I live near University Pkwy & Nine Mile RD
2) Gravity flow sewer
3) Approx 100' from septic tank in back yard to 4" stub up in front yard.
4) Septic tank is in backyard, no obstructions between septic tank
and stub up. I have a double gate for easy access for heavy 
equipment into backyard.


----------



## swhiting (Oct 4, 2007)

h2o4u said:


> Get in touch with Robert Gonzalez. He does great work and is a very knowledgeable plumber. He is available 24 hours a day.
> 
> Robert Gonzalez Plumbing
> 850-777-7390
> [email protected]


+1:thumbup:


----------



## hyco (Oct 24, 2008)

bestbuzz, a good plumber lives right down the road from you. terry lambert 850-393-7202- lamberts plumbing and gas


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

I know Terry very well. Tell him to not charge you too much..!!


----------

